
Google Earth Comes To The iPhone, And It’s Awesome  - ciscoriordan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/27/google-earth-comes-to-the-iphone-and-its-awesome/
======
wensing
As an iPhone user and geo-buff, I must say this is exciting. I wonder if
they'll make it possible to add your own KML files.

One thing I've noticed already--the Current Location is less accurate than in
the built-in Google Maps app.

~~~
angstrom
I noticed the accuracy was off a little too (maybe 500 ft off)

